# Please vote for delilah!!!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all!!

I entered Delilah's photo in a photo contest on Realtor.com and her pic was one of the finalist!!

Please VOTE FOR HER!!! 
VOTING STARTS 8/30/2010-9/3/2010- You can vote once every 24 hours!!! THANK YOU!! 


You can view my entry at: http://wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/55189/voteable_entries/7747135


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I voted... Looks like we have another star!!


----------



## kleynblum (Aug 30, 2010)

*Voting for your baby!*

I'll be voting for your baby! Just wanted you to know. She's adorable! And swimming! I've never tried to see if our Maltese swims. She loves bath time though! 


Rebecca


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Of course Delilah is a finalist Laura, she's adorable. I love that picture. I voted and will every day.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I voted too!  She's such a doll! :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Voted!

I love that pic of Delilah!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just voted. Such a cute picture!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Cute photo-I voted for you!!!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

How cute!! I just voted!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just voted..............she's awesome !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

OMG, she is so cute! Voted and she definitely should win!! Ollie isn't fond of water...how did you get her in the water?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laura - I just voted. I love that picture of Delilah Rose. It's the one you have the little figurine of isn't it?


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

I voted


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

You can count on the malts and I


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww just voted. She is a cutie. What a picture


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi voted! He didn't know if non-citizens can vote---but I told him that it would be ok since I am a citizen! Let us know the outcome! When is it over?
She is a cutie.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you all who are voting for her!! 

Donna~ I just put her in the pool with us! She wanted me to hold her, more than she wanted to be in the water! I haven't put her back in since then. Next year, I'll have her one of those little swim vests.

Susan~ Yes, it's the photo that I had made into a figurine. I just love this pic! Who knew little white mice could swim so well,LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Voted! :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just voted for that little Jacob baby!!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just voted.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

TY all! It really means a lot!! Please keep voting once a day until 9/3. The prize is a 250.00 g/c from Petco. That will keep miss Delilah in Wellness and toys for at least a year!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I didn't know you could vote more than once so I just went to the site where I voted the other day and it says "I voted" and wouldn't let me.
Now it let me vote. Strange.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

so cute. We voted! Go Delilah!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Voted =)


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I forgot to vote yesterday  but I voted today!  I'm hoping that she wins!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

voted...great pic!!


----------



## bloomingtails (Aug 24, 2010)

Awh....love to see dogs swimming! We have a pool but our dogs are reluctant swimmers!

We voted and Good Luck!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

You got our votes, cutie Delilah!
:aktion033: I hope that you win!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

voted again!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I voted earlier today....hope she wins!!!!:chili:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I voted, very cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just voted. I think that it locks you out in 24 hour periods, not calendar days. I tried all day to vote and it said "I voted" but finally let me do so tonight.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

just voted , her lil face is precious !


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

TY all! You ladies are truly awesome!  Just one more day after today. I hope she wins, she really, really needs some new toys! She's pretty much chewed up everything. Except her special camel, which I have put up. I have to sew part of it's arm pit, she managed to bust a seam!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I voted for the lil swimmer! Whenever Dora swims she is pretty much constantly lapping up the water.  But over the summer she's gotten much more bouyant! She used to barely be able to keep her head above water and now she can keep her head and part of her back dry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love that picture of Delilah:wub: I have been so busy, but I just voted and will try and vote more in the next few days


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

TY all!! Today is the last day of voting. The winner will be notified on Sept 9th, I believe. OH THE SUSPENSE!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That picture is just too cute! She HAS to win! I voted again today. I have my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Last day to vote for Delilah. *

*You can vote form your computer, AND your cell phone too! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I just voted. How many votes does she have so far?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

TY so much ladies! I don't know how many votes she has. I also vote from my two computers and cell phone too!  I have to IMPATIENTLY wait until 9/8 to find out.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

The contest is now over and voting has been closed. I thank you all who took the time to vote for delilah's photo for the last three days. It really means a lot, even if it's just a silly contest. I normally don't enter those kinds of things, but couldn't resist entering that photo. The winners will be announced on September 8th. Have a wonderful and safe weekend all!!! xoxoxo


----------

